

Free up space of iPhone and iPad instantly - huntergu
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/229973091/powerdrive-the-ultimate-usb-drive-for-ios-with-pow﻿
PowerDrive is the World’s 1st MFi Lightning USB Drive with power bank supporting iPhone and iPad with either Lightning or 30 pin cable.
======
huntergu
I can't wait to see this PowerDrive device.

------
weddpros
404

